# Suffix 832?



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Anybody use Suffix 832 braid? I haven't been very impressed with the Power Pro I have and thinking about changing.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Inshore or Offshore? The reason I asked is because I have had problems with it breaking just before the knot while casting alot for schoolie dolphin. I personally like invisibraid for casting alot.


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*I use it for fishing everthing from trout and reds on the grass flats, to bottom dwellers and palagics. I absolutely love the stuff...IMO...it's hands down better than power pro. When tying, you have to use more wraps with your knots than if using mono or floro. Tying uni to uni knots, I use 6 wraps on the floro end and 8 on the braid end....and when tying albright knot I actually use 20 wraps on the braided end. Have yet to have a knot pull loose.*


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I haven't used the 832 - but the Suffix in the gold package blows away PowerPro for inshore.. its so much smoother, better casting distance, less tangles/issues.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

circlehook69 said:


> *I use it for fishing everthing from trout and reds on the grass flats, to bottom dwellers and palagics. I absolutely love the stuff...IMO...it's hands down better than power pro. When tying, you have to use more wraps with your knots than if using mono or floro. Tying uni to uni knots, I use 6 wraps on the floro end and 8 on the braid end....and when tying albright knot I actually use 20 wraps on the braided end. Have yet to have a knot pull loose.*


It is softer and smoother than PP but hey what isn't. I edited my post above. It was actually breaking just before the knot. I believe it is due to constant friction of the knot passing thru the tip guide. I haven't given up on it yet but any more and I will go to invisibraid permanantly.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been using it inshore and offshore up to 20lb and it's been great. No breaks yet. I don't know how much it overtests, but it's great stuff. I used the 20lb offshore the other day on my 4000CI4 with 15lb seagur leader and I was able to put enough drag on the setup to the point it straightened all the hooks. The only thing I'll say is that the color faded pretty quick on mine, but hasn't effected performance.


----------

